# Windows Updates always fail



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

I just noticed a couple months ago that updates never load on my laptop. I tried to update to 8.1, no dice. Now I'm getting messages from Microsoft telling me I am eligible to get Windows 10 free, but haven't updated to 8.1 yet.

I have a Toshiba Satellite S955-S5373

I had to turn off automatic updates because the Memory usage was very high and the Disk Usage was constantly at 99 or 100%. 

Help!

Thanks, 

JP


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The last time I saw this issue I had to do the 8.1 update manually by downloading it outside of Windows update. Then I had to use the update repair tool to resolve any other issues. Once all of that was done I was able to install new updates through Windows update.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/gp/windows-update-issues/en-us
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971058
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/947821


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

Ok I'll give it a shot, and post my results tomorrow


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt*, please rename this file to CBS_{Insert forum username here}_{insert todays Date here}.txt For example "CBS_Go The Power_1803.txt"
Please upload *CBS_{Username}_{Date}.txt* to this thread.
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

Ok Trying that SFC ScanNow command gets the following...

Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.

I tried what was posted in the other reply above, some worked, some didn't, I will post the results in another message. Turning back on Windows Update has put the Disk Usage back at 100%, it was running around 15-25% recently...


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

I did the manual reset of stopping certain processes and recertifying, most I got "Registration of xxx.dll successful" with a blue check mark, but got a few not accepted.

Two errors popped up, one with four dll's and one with ten.

Message A) The module "xxx.dll" was loaded but the entry point Dll register server was not found. Make sure that that "xxx.dll" is a valid DLL or OCX file then try again.

On the following DLL's

mshtml.dll
shdocvw.dll
qmgr.dll
browseui.dll

Message B) The module "xxx.dll" failed to load. Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug if to check for problems with the binary or dependent DLL files. The specified module could not be found.

On the following DLL's

msxml.dll
actprxy.dll
gpkcsp.dll
sccbase.dll
slbcsp.dll
initpkl.dll
wuaueng1.dll
wucltui.dll
wuweb.dll
muweb.dll


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Run SFC /SCANNOW again, let it fail, the upload the CBS log.


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

Beginning system scan. This scan will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.

Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


Yes too big, so uploaded it. And the scan took less than 10 seconds.

http://1drv.ms/1zDFxGe


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The scan finished way way to fast.

There is an error though:

```
2015-05-05 18:03:31, Error                 CSI    [email protected]/5/6:01:03:31.135 (F) base\wcp\componentstore\versionedindex.cpp(3434): Store corruption detected in function ComponentStore::CRawStoreLayout::CheckFamilyIndexForDeadWinnerComponent expression: (null)
  MissingWinningComponentKey on resource [94]"amd64_microsoft-windows-trustedinstaller_31bf3856ad364e35_6.2.9200.16613_none_ea218fc4d6b30679"[gle=0x80004005]
```
SFC is saying there is a missing registry key inside the COMPONENTS hive. Can you please upload the following:

Can you please go the following location *C:\Windows\System32\config* and look for the following files:
-COMPONENTS
-Any other files that start with the word COMPONENTS
-Or any files that have a similar name to COMPONENTS (it could be spelt different, have a number, a symbol etc) 
If you find any please create a folder on your desktop and copy and paste all these files into this folder. 
Next can you please zip this folder -> Please name this zip file to COMPONENTS_{Insert forum username here}_{insert todays Date here}.zip For example "COMPONENTS_Go The Power_1803.Zip"
Once done, upload them for me to analyze. The file may be too big to attach to this post, please use either Dropbox or One Drive.


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

It will not let me copy the file COMPONENTS it says "The action cannot be completed, it is in use by System"


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The hive will need to be unloaded first.


Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *
reg unload HKLM\COMPONENTS
*
Did you get a successful message? If yes repeat the above steps.


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

Opened Command Prompt, Run As Administrator.

tried to Unload. 

ERROR: Access is Denied.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay so the COMPONENTS hive must be in use by SYSTEM.

Can you please go back into *C:\Windows\System32\config* what is the file size of the COMPONENTS hive?


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

7.25 mb


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That is way to small, do you have any recent system restore points?


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

How do I find out the most recent system restore point.

also says the COMPONENTS file was last modified 5/5/15 at 12:55 am don't know if that means anything


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Click on the start button -> type *Powershell* -> Right click on Powershell.exe -> Choose run as admin -> enter in the following command:
*Get-ComputerRestorePoint >1*
*Notepad 1*

Post the contents of 1.txt back into this thread.


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

CreationTime Description SequenceNumber EventType RestorePointType 
------------ ----------- -------------- --------- ---------------- 
4/22/2015 11:18:28 PM Windows Update 148 BEGIN_SYSTEM_C... 18 
5/3/2015 11:37:51 PM Scheduled Checkpoint 149 BEGIN_SYSTEM_C... 7 
5/9/2015 11:17:35 PM Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 R... 150 BEGIN_SYSTEM_C... APPLICATION_INSTALL 
5/10/2015 11:31:30 PM Installed OpenOffice 4.1.1 151 BEGIN_SYSTEM_C... APPLICATION_INSTALL 

Looking at the fail history on Windows update, it failed every update since July 2013!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Shadow Explorer restore*


Click Here to download *ShadowExplorer* -> Save this file to your desktop
Go to your *Desktop* -> right click on *ShadowExplorer-0.9-portable.zip* -> Select *Extract All *-> Tick the box _"Show extracted files when complete"_ -> *Extract*
Double click on *ShadowExplorerPortable.exe* -> Press *Yes* to the UAC.
Along the top can you set the date to any of the ones available. 
Follow through to the following path *C:\Windows\System32\config*
Can you see the COMPONENTS hive?


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

http://1drv.ms/1B2F77v

There were 3 possibilities I picked the third, five days ago


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That is also two small, when a hive has lost this much data there is nothing we can do to assist any further I am afraid. You will need to do a fresh install of Windows. A repair install sometimes works here, but not always.


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

Well it still works. I'm just going to back up my downloads and hopefully in a couple months I'll be able to buy a new laptop.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The computer itself will work, but Windows updates wont. If Windows updates wont install you could be leaving your computer open to a lot of security exploits.


----------



## jp5683 (May 4, 2015)

any idea what happened? was it a virus that wiped stuff out? a bad hard drive? Every Malwarebytes scan comes back clean.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Most of the time when I see this it can be a couple of things, do you use a registry cleaner? This can often hack at the components hive. If you dont use a registry computer the next step is to check the HDD and the RAM to make sure they are in tact.

*Warning::* Before doing anything it is a good idea to back up any data/files that are important to you, in case your hard drive is dying. Please see *Here*

What I recommend from here is to run some HDD diagnostics. Please follow the steps here for *SeaTools HDD Diagnostics*. Run a Long test and a Short test, then report back the results to this thread.

*chkdsk /f scan*


Click on the







button. Inside the search box type in *CMD*
Right click on *CMD* => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following commands 
*chkdsk /f*
Reboot 
Download ListChkdskResult.exe (by SleepyDude) from *Here* 
Double click on it to run it. It will take a few seconds to scan, then it will open a Notepad window with the log. Copy and paste the contents of this into your next post please!


----------

